# Push tubes



## Jmrhod3 (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm a school teacher in KY, so when it snows I'm usually at home enjoying the snow day. I have a Honda Rincon 650 with a Warn winch and the desire to turn that snow into some extra dough. Shopping around and found used moose 60" straight blade for $150 a couple counties over. I live in town and I'm going to be doing drive ways and sidewalks, nothing to big.

Question 1: is this a good price for a used blade.
Question 2: do I have to buy Moose push tubes and mount or is there a cheaper univeral version out there. I'd like to be all in at around $300 (that includes the blade), since I'm looking used and already have the winch. Thanks.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a good price for the Blade if its in excellent condition.

the wear bar is still in good shape then its right in the price range.

you'll need to get the Moose Push tubes and ATV Mount there is no cheaper universal mount out there.

though you'll need to decide if you want the belly mount which is tougher and less where on the ATV or the RM3/4 mount system which is front mount easy on/off.

depends on your ATV use and how many times on/off you will be doing with the Plow. If the Blade goes on for the winter and off in the spring then the belly mount.
if your plow is on/off after every snow fall because you use the ATV for winter riding then maybe the front mount.

if your store your ATV in a nice place and its heated then putting the blade on/off on the belly mount is not hard you just have to lay down on the ground to due that. if its in a unheated area or dirt floor then your cold and dirty to put the plow on.

good luck
also the Rincon are not a tank for plowing snow there are capable machines but the lack of a Low Range or Gear does hurt them some.

though depend on what year Rincon you have?


----------



## Jmrhod3 (Jan 2, 2017)

sublime68charge said:


> that is a good price for the Blade if its in excellent condition.
> 
> the wear bar is still in good shape then its right in the price range.
> 
> ...


It's a 2005 Rincon 650. It will most likely be for snow removal use only this winter. So if a belly mount is less wear then I'd probably go with that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jmrhod3 (Jan 2, 2017)

sublime68charge said:


> that is a good price for the Blade if its in excellent condition.
> 
> the wear bar is still in good shape then its right in the price range.
> 
> ...


Here's the plow blade, not sure if that's in the condition you were talking about.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks good from the Pic, has a little bend on the curl but nothing extreme and the wear bar looks good. The Belly mount can take more abuse in my opinion.

The front Mount the RM3/4 is great for easy on/off and if your only doing your own drive and then the blade is off so the ATV has other use's that would be the way to go.

I'd get that blade and if you have to buy the Push Tubes New and the ATV mount it'll be around $350 for those.

http://www.mooseutilities.com/products/?categoryId=1882&product

unless you can find a used blade and pushtube setup on your local CL.

How many snow falls a year due you get and How much snow at a time?
what is the temp when you will be plowing?

Heated Grips and thumb warmer are real nice features to have when plowing.

good luck


----------



## Jmrhod3 (Jan 2, 2017)

I actually found another unit, making a trade with the guy, about $250 in value on the trade. Pictures below. All I have to do is buy a mount. Snow fall in KY is hit or miss, we may get 3 inches or me may get 13 inches. Temps will be chilly but not sub zero, except for maybe a few times a year. I have the handle bar gloves so that will help some.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Have you looked on Amazon Rocky Mtn ATV or Dennis Kirk for new? Sure you'll spend more money but you wound have to deal with something that appears to have been worked hard.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

id go with that 2nd plow and push tube though you need the push tube conversion kit which is $40 Unless you can get the ATV mount Gen 1 that has the tabs that drop down for that style plow. That is a Generation 1 Plow push tube's I have that style and on my 2nd ATV mount I have to run the Conversion kits to fit it to the ATV mount. The 2nd Generation ATV mounts are better as the Tab's don't hang down as low as the first Generation Tabs. They can get bent on Logs and rocks etc. during the offseason cause they hang down 3" where as the Gen 2 mounting tabs only hang down 1". Hence the conversion kit for the Gen 1 push tubes to the Gen 2 mounts.

hope that makes sense to you.

I have 2 plows a Generation 1 60" Plow and Mount on my primary ATV.
2nd plow is a 50" Country version Generation 2 and Have gen 2 mount on my backup ATV. I can run the Gen 1 plow on either ATV with the conversion kit. but can only run the Gen 1 plow on the Primary ATV due to the Mounting Kit on that atv.

the Generation 2 is better due to no worries about mucking up the taps in the summer riding and also you can raise the plow up higher with your winch due to lower rear plow mounting point.

hope that makes sense for you.


----------

